# No Internet, Secured



## Na-tana10 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a issue with my internet on my Laptop. I have a:

- Toshiba Satallite C50-B
- Operating system is Windows 10 home edition.
- Qualcomm Atheros AR956x Wireless Network Adapter

A few weeks ago when I went to use my laptop it could not connect to the internet - note, all of my other devices can still connect fine.

My laptop can identify Wifi networks available. But for my home network it says 'No Internet, secured'.

I have searched for fixes in the internet using my phone. I have tried the following:

- re-starting my laptop. Didnt work.

- using a driver utility to update my drivers. This doesnt work as the laptop needs internet to access new driver ipdates.

- resetting my wireless network adapter. Didnt work.

- using a cable instead of wifi to get internet. Didnt work.

- resetting my wifi modem. Didnt work.

- searching for drivers on toshiba website for my laptop. The toshiba site no longer appears to support my model of laptop as i couldnt find my model on their website.

- downloading network adapter drivers from other websites onto my phone then transferring them o to the laptoo for download. Didnt work.

I understand a large number of people have encountered this issue but I havnt found a fix for mine yet. Is anyone able to help me?

Thank you

Nathan

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Na-tana10 (Nov 4, 2017)

Additional details:

- My operating system is Windows 10 Version 1703 (OS Build 15063.674)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## dellboy369 (Nov 1, 2017)

Have you tried connecting to a different network?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The support site for the *Toshiba Satellite C50-B* laptop provides Windows 10 drivers for these primary devices:
Intel graphics
Realtek audio
Atheros wireless (WLAN)
Realtek ethernet (LAN)

What's the exact serial number and model number on your laptop?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Na-tana10 (Nov 4, 2017)

flavallee said:


> The support site for the *Toshiba Satellite C50-B* laptop provides Windows 10 drivers for these primary devices:
> Intel graphics
> Realtek audio
> Atheros wireless
> ...


Hello,

Thanks for thr info.

I think the complete model information is as follows: Toshiba Satallite C50-B Part No. PSCLUA-00N007 Serial No. 6E294713P

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Na-tana10 (Nov 4, 2017)

dellboy369 said:


> Have you tried connecting to a different network?


No I have just tried my home network at this stage.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Toshiba Satallite C50-B Part No. PSCLUA-00N007 Serial No. 6E294713P


According to its serial number, you have THIS *Toshiba Satellite C50 (PSCLUA-00N007)* 15.6" laptop.
According to its detailed specs, that model laptop (C50-B) sold in Australia and New Zealand and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.

There are no drivers at all available under that serial number and model number, so you need to locate them a different way.
Go HERE, then select "Windows 10 64-bit" for the operating system.
By clicking "Graphic" or "Audio" or "Network" or "Keyboard and touchpad", you can filter and select the drivers you need.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Na-tana10 (Nov 4, 2017)

flavallee said:


> According to its serial number, you have THIS *Toshiba Satellite C50 (PSCLUA-00N007)* 15.6" laptop.
> According to its detailed specs, that model laptop (C50-B) sold in Australia and New Zealand and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.
> 
> There are no drivers at all available under that serial number and model number, so you need to locate them a different way.
> ...


Thanks for that. I selected the latest network drivers and installed them. Unfortunately still experiancing the same problem.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're not able to get an internet connection with both ethernet and wireless?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Na-tana10 (Nov 4, 2017)

flavallee said:


> You're not able to get an internet connection with both ethernet and wireless?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Correct

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Na-tana10 (Nov 4, 2017)

Na-tana10 said:


> Correct
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Both my Ethernet and Wi-Fi appear as Enabled. However my little internet symbol at the bottom of my screen appears with a little asterix above it and when I click on that it shows my connection as 'No Internet, Secured'.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Without being there to see your laptop and networking hardware, I'm stumped. 
One of the networking experts here will need to help you.


> My operating system is Windows 10 Version 1703 (OS Build 15063.674)


You might consider doing a clean install of Windows 10 *"Creators Update" Version 1703 Build 15063* or *"Fall Creators Update" Version 1709 Build 16299* and get a fresh start.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Na-tana10 (Nov 4, 2017)

flavallee said:


> Without being there to see your laptop and networking hardware, I'm stumped.
> One of the networking experts here will need to help you.
> 
> You might consider doing a clean install of Windows 10 *"Creators Update" Version 1703 Build 15063* or *"Fall Creators Update" Version 1709 Build 16299* and get a fresh start.
> ...


Ok no worries. Thanks for your help. Ill consider doing that.

I have done a troublesgooting report and one of the items says ...windows couldnt automatically bind the IP protocol stack to the network adapter.....could this have anything to do with te fact im overseas in Singapore and not back in NZ?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not a networking expert, so I can't answer that question.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Na-tana10 (Nov 4, 2017)

flavallee said:


> I'm not a networking expert, so I can't answer that question.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Ok no worries. Thanks for the help anyway.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Sometimes, when Windows reports no internet, it means that it has problems using the DNS server. Go to adapter properties for Wi-Fi and Ethernet and change the DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 . They belong to Google and should work for everybody.


----------



## Na-tana10 (Nov 4, 2017)

lunarlander said:


> Sometimes, when Windows reports no internet, it means that it has problems using the DNS server. Go to adapter properties for Wi-Fi and Ethernet and change the DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 . They belong to Google and should work for everybody.


Thanks for that suggestion. Just gave it a go but unfortunately didnt seem to work.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please try method 4 in the below link

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-couldnt-automatically-bind-ip-protocol-stack-network-adapter


----------

